# Sunny Male at Montcalm Shelter in Stanton, MI



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Pretty color. Should be an easy one to place.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

Please email both of the Michigan GR Rescues right away!

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Michigan.htm

Michigan

Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan 

Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue 




SUNNY is just beautiful.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Gosh, he looks a lot like my buck looked1 i hope this guy finds a home with a loving family.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, I have emailed Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue (GLGRR) & Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan (GRRoM) about Sunny.
--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

I just emld. both GR Michigan Rescues for Sunny and I asked if they sprung Mickey!!!!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

I received a reply from Great Lakes they will do what they can. I hope they update me.
--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Update:

I too emld Great Lakes and here is their reply:

*Yes, we can take Sunny if he is not adopted. Mickey was adopted. I'll keep tabs on Sunny.* 
Thanks!

Allie
Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue

God Bless them!!!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Update: Sunny is Safe!



> GROMM has already been up and evaluated the dog and is ready to pull him if he is not adopted. There is another woman in Bay city who would foster him for Orphan Animals if for any reason GROMM did not take him.


__
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel:

That is great the woman in Bay City and Orphans being a backup for GRROM and Great Lakes Golden. Ret.

Did the other rescue and person tell them that.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry Karen, I don't understand your question. The information that I posted came from Melissa of Going to the Dogs -- they are coordinating the rescue of dogs from the Montcalm County Shelter in Michigan.

--
Rachel


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

karen, everyone knows what is going on. there is a coordinater that is on top of this. if for some reason grrom doesn't take sunny, then he is coming to me with orphan animals as the rescue group. grrom has evaluated him so he will most likely go to their group, his release date is 2-4.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Yaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*thanks to all*

Thanks to all of you, Rachel, Sophie, Sadie and hanannah's Mom and Bwoz!
So Happy hs is safe!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Update:
> 
> I too emld Great Lakes and here is their reply:
> 
> ...


Yay!!!! That's wonderful!


----------

